# name of discount gun magazine



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

There is a discount gun publication/magazine that I get thru the mail that has a 4 letter name but I just can't remember the name of the publication.

Something like cnng.

Can someone refresh my memory as to what this 4 letter abbrev. is ?

Thanks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

not a magazine, just their sale flyer

CDNN

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/

There is also CMMG but I don't think they discount stuff

http://cmmginc.secure-mall.com/shop/?shop=1


----------

